# Best gun to build for newbie



## LoneWolf83

What is the best gun to build for a newbie? I thought about an AR-15 but what else is there...maybe something easier? I would get an 80% finished lower receiver and all the parts etc...would take me a bit to finish it as I said its my first time but just the joy of having a rifle the government didn't know about would be worth it LOL...


----------



## rayjay

LoneWolf83 said:


> What is the best gun to build for a newbie? I thought about an AR-15 but what else is there...maybe something easier? I would get an 80% finished lower receiver and all the parts etc...would take me a bit to finish it as I said its my first time but just the joy of having a rifle the government didn't know about would be worth it LOL...



They know now. You don't think they don't carefully monitor who the 80% receiver manufacturers send their products to ?


----------



## TrailBlazinMan

Every manufactured firearm is still subject to the GCA and the NFA- even the ones build by private entities for private use. Read both of these acts, the amendments, and the case law concerning these. You will need to know the laws surrounding manufacturing, excise taxes, required disposition upon your demise, etc. When in doubt consult a lawyer. The term 'better to ask forgiveness than permission' is not applicable to the ATF.

An 80% forged AR lower will need significant machining to render into a usable lower. They arrived at 80% because the ATF decided that's how much more machine work was needed in order to turn that block of aluminum into a firearm.

The best gun for a newbie to build would be an AR. Nothing else is easier- ARs are lego guns. Parts will be around $700 and up depending on quality, and tooling will be $80 to $200 depending on what you have in your tool box. The internet is flooded with tutorials on AR builds. I walked my brother through his first AR build in two hours. He would have been quicker had he not shot the pivot pin detent across the shop 20 times...


----------



## Bam Bam

My Daddy had a friend of his that had a basement full of guns that he had built  from scracth! Alot of them where fully automatics! My understanding was he bought kits from magzines like soilder of fortune,etc.! My Daddy and his friend that had these guns and had built them are both passed away now!!! I was real young when I heard my Daddy talk about this! I never saw the guns but would've like to have!!!!


----------



## rdhood

You could try an AR from 80%. 
You could try an AK from kit (bend your own receiver)
You could try a 1911 from 80%
You could try a 10/22 from 80%

Its risky, but I participated in a few different RH projects for 80% lowers.  Let it be noted that an 80% lower is NOT a gun, and I seriously doubt the NSA is following tens of thousands of 80% paperweights.  I suspect that they have their hands full with the other 80 million guns in this country, as well as a whole host of pressure cookers.


----------



## puddlehunter

80% lower for AR would be a good one.  If you don't want anyone to know you have it, carefully order ALL the pieces.

Use care where you shoot it, unless you put a Serial number on it.  There are a lot of Barney's that have no clue that not all firearms have to have a serial number.  It would be a pain to spend a few hours trying to explain.  Engrave your birthday and initials as the number and you shouldn't have to worry about it.

Enjoy making whatever you choose....


----------



## 660griz

First, get a 3D printer....


----------



## InBuckHunter

If you are good with tools & working with steel you could try to do a AK 47 build. Keep in mind it will cost more than buying one outright to build. Yes you can build one with a 80% receiver ether a flat that you bend yourself or a blank that is bent but needs the holes drilled.
Here is a good kit to buy.
http://www.gunthings.com/galil.htm
Romanian AK kit with original chrome lined Romanian barrel still attached to trunnion and all barrel parts attached. This is the easiest to build most complete kit out there.
If you need any more info send me a PM.


----------



## tree cutter 08

Ar15 is easiest to build. If you don't want gov to know you have one just buy a gun from someone else. Lots out there that the original owner sold or traded to someone else.


----------



## InBuckHunter

An AR 80% would be easy if you go this way.
https://www.rainierarms.com/?page=shop/detail&product_id=3971
Too bad it is only a polymer lower.
I just was sent this link from a friend.


----------



## OutdoorSteve

LoneWolf83. I am working on my first build. I went with the AR15.  Checkout www.palmettostatearmory.com


----------

